# NOT ALWAYS ON TRACK !!!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_PZ...re=related

Manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

It's too bad that the RRs have to put up with these accidents. About half are human caused and the rest are mechanical failure. If the stupid drivers out there would just pay attention and not be in such a hurry, that would cut the accidents by just over a quarter. I have seen my share of both fatal and freight only accidents in 31 years working for the AT&SF/BNSF Rwy. Thanks for the link.


----------

